

Non-Linux FOSS: Git Yer Tortoise On - sunilkumarc
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/non-linux-foss-git-yer-tortoise

======
angersock
Tortoise Git is a pretty good tool, though it still has some UX hints from its
predecessor, TorstoiseSVN. They're both very compelling tools in the Windows
ecosystem, and certain things are actually less annoying with a proper GUI
than the CLI equivalent--history viewing, for instance.

It's a pretty good addition to your toolbox in Windows, and I find it much
less cumbersome than the Github client.

